# Grey Knight Rumours - Codex Coming Soon?



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

A little while ago a picture was posted on BoLS depicting A Grey Knight army fighting at the 1st Armageddon war. The picture can be found here. Now a guy on the Bolter and Chainsword did some research and found this out...


jakehunter52 said:


> As ArmouredWing had posted before, there was artwork done by Theo depicting the assault on the last hive for the 1st War for Armageddon for an upcoming gamesday. This was subsequently posted on BoLS and generated a lot of interest, enough to get several people digging around for clues.
> 
> So, first we have Belissand on Warseer who goes and finds the authors page here. He notes of an interesting remark by Stayinwonderland that says:
> 
> ...


Link to the thread can be found here.

So rumor is that a new Grey Knight codex is in the works, and Phil Kelly is supposed to be writing it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes... 2 Point Grey Knights are a dream come true!

Maybe these Grey Knights will be a true counter to Daemons now. Still, there are still the rumours about an Inquisition Codex, and the Work on DE 5th Edition has apparently been scrapped, so... Yeah.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Yes... 2 Point Grey Knights are a dream come true!
> 
> Maybe these Grey Knights will be a true counter to Daemons now. Still, there are still the rumours about an Inquisition Codex, and the Work on DE 5th Edition has apparently been scrapped, so... Yeah.


Well the rumors on the Inquistion Codex were pretty much scrapped by Jervis Johnson a little while ago.



Jervis Johnson said:


> "The rumours you've heard about codex inquisition are correct in that it has been put on the back burner for the time being, but wrong in terms of the reasons for this.
> In a nutshell, we are concentrating on our existing armies for the time being, and only when we are confident that we can support them well with reguar new releases will we consider releasing a 'new' army. This means that we will be carrying on supprting the daemon hunters and witch hunters with new releases and their own updated codexes (as they are existing armies) the ordo xenos will have to wait quite a while before we can get round to it."
> yours sincerely JJ


Thee thread can be found here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aah, missed that - cheers for the link


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

No problem


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Work on DE 5th Edition has apparently been scrapped,


Off-topic I know but is there proof of this? I heard the first set of models were rejected but I didn't know everything had been scrapped?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Still first quarter 2010 as far as I'm aware for DE. Interesting news this Mighty - especially Harry's confirmation. If Wolves are finished, and with a potential release of Q4 2009, I wonder how much work has been done on Grey Knights then!


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Vaz said:


> and the Work on DE 5th Edition has apparently been scrapped, so... Yeah.



oh dear, this old chesnut again, they have not been scrapped for 5th ed so to speak, 
what happened was the team were far from happy with some of the test models and decided to scrap all the test models. 
All this means is that they are going to be a bit later then originally intended but they are coming


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Mighty said:


> Phil Kelly is supposed to be writing it.


Sold.

Just give me grey knight nobs.


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOO!
And I was so looking forward to something to do with Ordo Xenos. 
My hopes have been crushed for the time being (At least the topic was mentioned).


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Mixed feelings over here... I think I'm going to think about this all day.

First off, I'm loving the fact that Grey Knights are actually in the news and a new Codex always gets the drool glands going.

But I'm use to them now, I play them because their quite difficult to use and rarely seen (the models being gorgeous also helps...). If this becomes a 'Power Codex' and every one jumps on the bandwagon I wont be happy...

I'm still hoping they keep the models metal.

I'm aware that probably sounded like I think Grey Knights are 'my' army and no one else is allowed to use them... I don't know where I'm going with this.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well im gona wait and see what develops on this subject, and hopefully it all be for the good, with a new codex sometime in the next couple of years, as for plastic models, yes it be good for the standard GK marine, but maybe keeo the termies metal, unless there planing some cool upgrade options for termies that is. and as for how the armys gona look like once its done, well maybe a few more options upgrades for standard GK's would be great (due to there current lack of anti tank weapons), and hopefully the redone stormtroopers will be alble to take valks as transport (i.e as in the IA books). 
And hope the SOB book will follow soon after the GK codex, but then am i putting too much faith in GW to do the right thing??? lol


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Overall the rumours seem to point to the Ordos getting seperate books (which makes a lot more sense than reversing GW's current trend and sticking all three in one book and doing none of them justice). They also point to the Grey Knights being early in the development stages (with a potential piece of cover art already produced) and that Phil Kelly is working on it. It also looks like the Sisters of Battle will be recieving a new codex long before the Ordo Xeno/Deathwatch but that is some time away.

All good positive stuff so far. The Grey Knights and Sisters of Battle are good, characterful armies that deserve some plastic mini's to make them more financially viable. Xenos fans can at least make an army using Deathwatch upgrade bitz and Codex:Space Marines until they get a proper codex devoted to them.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by Jervis Johnson
"The rumours you've heard about codex inquisition are correct in that it has been put on the back burner for the time being, but wrong in terms of the reasons for this.
In a nutshell, we are concentrating on our existing armies for the time being, and only when we are confident that we can support them well with reguar new releases will we consider releasing a 'new' army. This means that we will be carrying on supprting the daemon hunters and witch hunters with new releases and their own updated codexes (as they are existing armies) the ordo xenos will have to wait quite a while before we can get round to it."
yours sincerely JJ

So does this mean that they are working on two new codexes and model lines, one for the DH and WH respectively and that just the Ordos Xenos has to wait for now?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Rahmiel said:


> So does this mean that they are working on two new codexes and model lines, one for the DH and WH respectively and that just the Ordos Xenos has to wait for now?


no, it means that the DH and WH will still carry on as normal and at some point down the line they will recieve new models/codexs, he is not saying this in the near future or that they even have current plans to update either.

All he is really saying that ordos xenos is a long way off and that DH and WH will most likely be updated before xenos eventually gets done


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good find here. Gonna be intresting to see how this develops. Ordo Malleus is defo in need of some new love, thats for surek:


----------

